# Introducing my fantastic dove, Rosie



## dovegirl (Apr 15, 2006)

Hello Everybody.

I am Ellie, and here is a picture of my pet dove, Rosie. 

Rosie is 8 months old. I got her when she was 5 months old.

She is a pink, ring-neck dove.

She has pink shades on her head and neck, cream outline on her tail feathers and a red spot on her wing.

Here is a picture of my dove Rosie perching on my finger. 

I'm still too scared to grab her! (blush) 

My dad took this photo this morning.

Now I want to get a dove squab that I am going to hand feed so it becames extra tame. Dad said I can have a total of 3 doves. The cage is too small for more than 3. 

Me and my dad are also going to get some white, homing pigeons and keep them in another cage.

I wrote a little song at school about my dove. Here it is:

"Rosie"
I have a little birdy,
She is very small.
Rosie! Rosie! Rosie!
She isn't very tall.

  

Regards
Ellie


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Ellie, 

Your little Rosie dove is just beautiful The song you wrote is very good as well I'm sure in time, you'll be able to pick her up and grab her without being scared. Doves are such gentle little creatures, sometimes they can be a little mean to one another but with humans, they are very timid and tender.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Rosie is very pretty and you are a very pretty young lady.


----------



## ~Racer Pigeon~ (Jun 19, 2006)

Aww, Rosie is very beautiful. You are a very lucky girl! I would love to own a pet dove as well. I like your song as well, very clever!  Doves are very pretty birds and are wonderful pets!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Ellie,

That is a beautiful picture of you and Rosie....thanks for sharing it with us.

Linda


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Ellie,

Rosie is almost as pretty as you are. I liked your song about her. 

I have a little song for you!

There is a girl named Ellie, she has a little dove.
They look like little angels, that play on clouds above.
Play on clouds above, Oh they play on clouds above.
They look like little angels, that play on clouds above.

Thank you for your picture,
Feather


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Ellie,

Rosie is a very cute little bird and you are quite cute yourself.  

I think this is a wonderful picture to share with us and I enjoyed your little poem.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Ellie, thank you for sharing the picture of you and Rosie. Both of you are very pretty. I think Rosie will get tamer as time goes by. In the picture she looks like she already loves you.

Your poem was very nice.

(Yours too, Feather)


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Ellie~ That is a very nice picture of you and your white dove Rosie. I don't have any doves, but there is a small bunch of grey mourning doves that have been hanging around my yard for several weeks now. I feed them every day and fill up the water backyard bird bath. There have been an increase in blue birds, starlings and cardinals as well. They are all beautiful to watch.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

What a cute little dove! I love the pic of you and the dove.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Ellie,

That is a very sweet picture of you and your dove, I agree-your both very pretty. I'm sure in time you'll both become more relaxed with each other and be great pals. Thanks for sharing your pic and poem with us.

fp

Feather, a very nice poem from you as well.


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Ellie, you both are so very cute! I loved the picture-- just plain_ adorable_!! Your poem is very nice too.
Licha


----------



## dovegirl (Apr 15, 2006)

Dear Everyone,

Thank you Everyone for your kind words about me and my dove.

I will post more photos later.

Regards,
Ellie and Rosie


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi, Ellie! I, for one, am looking forward to more pictures! 

Alice


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

AZfiddler_1996 said:


> Hi, Ellie! I, for one, am looking forward to more pictures!
> 
> Alice


Me too. 

Reti


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Hi Ellie,
I agree with everyone else, both you and Rosie are cute as a button You both look so happy, I can't wait to see more pictures.


----------

